# Newbie Journal



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey guys im going to keep a little picture journal type thing that I will take every 2 weeks. Just to see if I make any progress and maybe I can hear some suggestions. Here I am a week ago (im going to take more pics in 2 weeks, then every 2 weeks from then).

http://clanvg.com/iryoku/10-8-03a.jpg
http://clanvg.com/iryoku/10-8-03b.jpg
http://clanvg.com/iryoku/10-8-03c.jpg


im going all natural for now to see if i can progress at a decent rate.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

I just want to know if anyone things I can maybe compete in atleast a lightweight competition in maybe a year or two. Can anyone tell me if I should bulk up first then shred? Or shred and then bulk up?


----------



## SamJ (Oct 17, 2003)

you can achieve a lot in 12 months, even more in 24 months.

You have a clearly defined goal  

with a clearly defined plan, you're on your way.

I would suggest, keeping a written log of your training and meals, so you can follow your progress, while learning and growing.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

What should this journal include? besides eating, how would i keep journal on workouts? and should i shred or bulk first?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SamJ (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't worry about shredding or bulking, yet.  

Your training log can contain, 1st  meals.. 2nd  training / workouts

Muscles burn calories --> which speeds up your metabolism

Cardio burns calories --> which is speeding up your metabolism

Smaller meals more often --> speeds up your metabolism

Your food log will help you to see if your muscle growth is getting enough protein / carbohydrates / and healthy fats each meal.

Instead of 3 large meals, break it down to 4-6 smaller meals.

Protein foods..

Chicken
Eggs / whites
Fish
Milk
Tuna / Salmon
Red meat
Whey
Soy beans/milk

Carbohydrate foods..

Brown rice
Oats
Pasta
Potatoes
Sweet potatoes
beans
Lentils

Essential Fats --> (your body uses and needs)

Nuts /almonds
Avacado
Olive oil
Flaxseed oil
Peanut Butter (natural)

Don't forget to include as much as possible

Fruits and Vegetables.


----------



## SamJ (Oct 17, 2003)

Workouts..

2 - 4 exercises per muscle group

at least 48 hrs rest for each muscle group to avoid overtraining.

Example

Chest / triceps

Back / Biceps

Shoulders / Traps

Legs

Abdominals

rest on weekends....

You can play around developing a routine on paper that works for you.. the trick is, choose one, give one at least 12 weeks of consistent effort before trying something else.. no hard and fast rules here...


----------



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

If you look at this post this is what i figured out routine wise...

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22292


----------



## SamJ (Oct 17, 2003)

Your plan looks good.  
Don't forget your abs.  And on shoulder day's, I imagine your including your traps.

It's really up to you, which you prefer out of the two plans you have.  Try them out, see which one works best with you, then stick to that one for at least 12 weeks. 



   lots of luck,  consistency is the key.

each day, is one step closer to your GOAL...


----------



## iryoku (Oct 18, 2003)

Lets say I do one body part per day of the week, how many different exercises should i do? and how many sets in each exercise?

5 exercises 4 sets each? is that too much or too little?


----------



## SamJ (Oct 18, 2003)

4 - 6 exercises per muscle group

 8 - 12 reps

 3 - 4 sets   

If you are lifting really heavy, you will only be able to lift 6 -8 reps.

If you are working on your form, reasonably heavy, push for the 12

.. In the early stages I think concentrating on good form is essential. when you are ready to increase your weights, without good form, you'd be leaving yourself open to injury.  

Keeping a log is essential,  the next day/days following a workout, you can assess yourself. You are aiming to feel muscle soreness, but not so that you can't move.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds good, ill go 6-8 i have the form down for most exercises the ones i dont ill work on less weight more reps


----------

